# Jura Offer - Free Automatic Milk frother



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Jura promotion

FREE Automatic Milk frother when you buy Jura ENA Micro 1 coffee machine - offer valid until end of Dec 2013

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Jura%20ENA%20Micro%201

Jura ENA Micro 1 was £1190 + VAT *Now £529.99 + VAT*

Wonderful Christmas Present for friends, family, office colleague etc


----------

